# Kenpo/Kempo Roll Call



## Zoran

Since there are so many more members here, I thought it would be nice to see who trains in what.


----------



## brianhunter

Ed Parker's American Kenpo at Tom Kelly's Kenpo Karate


----------



## jfarnsworth

Here.

Parker kenpo for me.


----------



## Zoran

...I didn't mention my system  

Mine would be considered an off-shoot coming from the Parker/McSweeney/Saviano line.


----------



## RCastillo

Tracys!


----------



## KenpoTess

American Kenpo ~!

Though studied Tracys for quite awhile  too 
shhhh don't let Ricardo know *G*


----------



## bahenlaura

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *Ed Parker's American Kenpo at Tom Kelly's Kenpo Karate *



 

Same here; Mr. Parker's American Kenpo At Sibok Tom Kelly's Kenpo Karate in Wichita Kansas.


----------



## Kenpomachine

EPAK for me too


----------



## Dave Simmons

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Tracys! *



Mine,

Tracy's Kenpo Karate with a dash of Joe Lewis Fighting Systems.

Dave Simmons

http://www.mnkenpo.com


----------



## Seig

Under Mr.  Conatser


----------



## WilliamTLear

Ed Parker's American Kenpo System at Bryan Hawkins' Kenpo Karate Studio in West Los Angeles, California.

Sincerely,
Billy Lear, UKS :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

Ed Parker's American Kenpo - under Tommy Burks.

-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7

Is there something else?

:asian:


----------



## Katie Simmons

> _Originally posted by Dave Simmons _
> *Mine,
> 
> Tracy's Kenpo Karate with a dash of Joe Lewis Fighting Systems.
> 
> Dave Simmons
> 
> Me too. Plus the healing art, chotaifuku. Which is really just the healing aspect of our art.*


----------



## molson

Black Rose Kenpo... (Tracys/EPAK blend). but looking


----------



## meni

ed parker
under Joe Palanzo


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by meni _
> *ed parker
> under Joe Palanzo *



Cool!  Can you post some pics?


----------



## Klondike93

Ed Parker American Kenpo - Brad Scornavacco instructor (3rd degree under Lee Wedlake)


Klondike

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631

Currently a student of Mr. Lee Wedlake Jr. in Ft. Myers, FL:asian:


----------



## Zoran

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *Currently a student of Mr. Lee Wedlake Jr. in Ft. Myers, FL:asian: *



I loved his last seminar in the Chicago area. Also he was my first Martial Arts instructor back in 1981.


----------



## Iron Dog

EPAK


----------



## jeffkyle

EPAK!


----------



## D.Cobb

Um feeling a little outnumbered, Ryukyu Kempo.
(but I used to study American Kenpo!)

--Dave


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Um feeling a little outnumbered, Ryukyu Kempo.
> (but I used to study American Kenpo!)
> 
> --Dave *



 We can always get you back on the right path 

:asian:


----------



## FLY

Tracy's

:asian:


----------



## Rainman

American Kenpo

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> * We can always get you back on the right path
> 
> :asian: *



You know Sir, I'm not saying it won't happen, but if it does, it won't be for a while yet. My current instructor has just too much to share, for me to leave anytime soon. I'm sort of guessing that I have the same feeling for my instructor, as you might have had for Mr. Parker after the first time he instructed a class you were in.

I will say this though, for it to happen, the level of arrogance in American Kenpo schools here in Australia, would have to drop off quite substantially!
However, having said that I must admit I do love the system, and the way things are done in AK. I still attend any and all seminars that I can.

The strangest thing though, is that so many of the techniques in the advanced levels are so similar to ones that I have seen in AK, I just do the version, I already have commited to muscle memory.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

I was just joshin with you a little.  If you love where you are..... then by all means stay till you feel a need to go elsewhere!  You have a great attitude and are keeping an open eye to everything so keep at it mate!!  I don't know about the attitudes of anyone around you in your country but there are plenty of us that I'm sure you'll be able to enjoy quite well and learn a lot from if and when the time arises......

When the student is ready the teacher will appear.

Keep up the good work and study your Art to it's fullest.

Kenpoaloha,
D

:asian:


----------



## cdhall

EPAK with Mr. Duffy
http://www.akfkenpo.com/hqstudio


----------



## ken_loc

Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate at Sibok Tom Kelly's school in Wichita, KS


----------



## Jas0n

Ed Parker's American Kenpo 

Mike Cappi's American Karate in Lansdale, Pa


----------



## KanoLives

First I would like to say hello to all the people on this board. I am new here. So hello all.   :asian:  I study Chinese Kempo Karate and was told by my instructor that it has roots from Mitose, Shaolin Kempo, and Traditional Okinawan. Well just thought I would say hello.   :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7




----------



## KanoLives

Thanks....


----------



## Kenpomachine

Enjoy it here


----------



## jules

Tracy's, and looking for an excellent kicking art!  
      Any suggestions?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by jules _
> *Tracy's, and looking for an excellent kicking art!
> Any suggestions? *




Try TKD or TSD.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _*
> Try TKD or TSD.
> *




What!! 

:soapbox:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Try TKD or TSD.:asian: *


Now I have to kick you.:shrug:


----------



## Kenpomachine

Hey he asked for a kicking art, not a martial art or self defense system!! Hence the reply he got:rofl: :rofl: 
Why is it you compare something like that with kenpo? There's no need to:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _*
> Hey he asked for a kicking art, not a martial art or self defense system!! Hence the reply he got:rofl: :rofl:
> Why is it you compare something like that with kenpo? There's no need to:shrug:
> *



I suppose it depends on just how much you understand and can teach about Ed Parker's Kenpo!

I have trained some of the best kicker's that I have seen in the martial arts.  It is just a matter of focus.  If all they want to is extract the "kicking" training of our Art, then that is completely possible, with results that can arguably be second to none.

In fact, I feel we have more to offer than TKD or other so called "kicking systems" within just the realm of kicking itself!

Thus my response..... I guess it all depends on your point of view.

:asian:


----------



## Katie Simmons

I'm with Mr.Conatser on this one. Kenpo, properly taught, includes some of the most debilitating kicks in the martial arts world. We target properly, which means they're not all high and flashy, but they're incredibly effective. At the last Gathering, Steve Finn (one of Al Tracy's newer guys) taught this great seminar on kicking, calling it the lost art of kenpo. It really opened my eyes. True, we kenpo practitioners are known for our hand techniques, but that's only partially because they're so damn good. It's also because hardly anyone (except the old guys) teaches kicking as an integral part of the system.  And when I say kicking, I mean kicking the kenpo way, not incorporating TKD or TSD kicks for tournament purposes or because we feel that kenpo is lacking in that respect. Kenpo kicks are well-placed, powerful and direct. Kenpo is known for its effectiveness and brutality. Our kicks reflect that. Kenpo is a complete art. If we do not realize that as practitioners, why should anyone else?


----------



## jfarnsworth

The question was asked about a kicking art. That is all that I responded to. My roots will always be kenpo. Then I will branch my own personal horizons from there. We can obviously go on and on about the debate of Kenpo vs. TKD. I'd prefer we didn't. The grappling thing is enough for debate as well. If a person wanted to learn the 540 kick, 180 twist kick, 360 inside crescents, combos. containing front/roundhouse/spinning kicks (of any kind)/ or jumping kicks, side kicks/back kicks/ jump spin back kicks with inside crescents or axe kicks etc. etc. This was what I was responding to. :asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine

The last statement was to imply that kenpo is not comparable to TKD as they have a different approach to defense and that kenpo is quite complete while TKD is mainly kicks, kicks and more kicks.

And please, don't be fooled by the high kicks in exhibitions and tournaments, most of the guys there only learn what is valid with their rules, is just sport. Classic TKD is somewhat different... they even have to test with self defense techniques, even though the techs I saw sucked:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *The last statement was to imply that kenpo is not comparable to TKD as they have a different approach to defense and that kenpo is quite complete while TKD is mainly kicks, kicks and more kicks.
> 
> And please, don't be fooled by the high kicks in exhibitions and tournaments, most of the guys there only learn what is valid with their rules, is just sport.  *



Right on!  Thank you for the extra interpretation.:asian:





> Classic TKD is somewhat different... they even have to test with self defense techniques, even though the techs I saw sucked:rofl:



This is why I left TKD to learn Kenpo. :asian:


----------



## jules

Easy fellas!!

 I only inquired as I find I hold back when I'm sparring 
 making my kicks weaker they should be.  I am a loyal 
 kenpo practioner! However I don't anything wrong 
with dabbling in other arts to make my kenpo stronger!
    I do find TKD more of a sport than defence, although 
 I could use that to my benefit!


----------



## Kenpomachine

Then you'd better look inside you first, because that problem with sparring won't go out just by going to another class or system.
The kicks will come easier if you forget your nerves in the changing room


----------



## stacks

Tracy Kenpo - study and teach 

stacks :asian:


----------



## Greggers69

I study American Kenpo associated with the AKKI.  And my instructor is Mr. Kelly Timmons.


----------



## theletch1

I fall into that "other" catagory.  Tracy and chinese mixed together, constantly evolving.  The instructor has taught both the Tracy system and one of the hawaiian systems and blended the two together.  Always looking for more techniques or ways to fine tune them.  I wouldn't call it a "new" style because it is all based on previously contrived techniques.


----------



## ydma1796

Chinese Kenpo

IKCA   (International Karate Connection Assn.)  I know it's a home study course. My TKD instructor is great he's helping me keep motivated and he corrects any mistakes I may make. 

IMHO You really do need an instructor not just a couple of video tapes thou.

Salute :asian: 
Kevin


----------



## Big Pat

I started in Mr. Parker's Chinese kenpo with Mr. Jeff English in the 70's and now study Mr. Sullivan's and Leroux's IKCA Chinese Kenpo. 

EKP RIP

Big Pat:asian:


----------



## Kroy

EPAK, here.:asian:


----------



## Ceicei

EPAK.

I study at Rocky Mountain Self Defense w/ Mr. Troy Marchant in Lehi, Utah.

- Ceicei


----------



## Shodan

EPAK!!

  My instructor is Mr. Scott Halsey in Redding, CA.  He studies under Mr. Huk Planas.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MisterMike

Dai Ken Kempo



:EG:


----------



## phoenix

American Kenpo-AKKI/Paul Mills here.  Was in IKKA through Brown...Study and teach in Denver Colorado (good old garage kenpo is tough to beat ;-)

Sean


----------



## Gotkenpo?

Jean Guy Angel Kenpo for me.


----------



## marshallbd

> _Originally posted by Gotkenpo? _
> *Jean Guy Angel Kenpo for me. *


 What is that?  I've heard of EPAK, Tracy's,Shaolin, what is this ? Again please take no insult...Just curious....


----------



## CoolKempoDude

> _Originally posted by marshallbd _
> *What is that?  I've heard of EPAK, Tracy's,Shaolin, what is this ? Again please take no insult...Just curious.... *



you can find the answer for your question in "Has anybody here Studied Jean Guy Angel kenpo? " thread in kenpo/kempo-general


----------



## ockempo

I train in a style referred to as kempo-jiujitsu, which is part of the Sonny Gascon lineage.


----------



## Brother John

> _Originally posted by phoenix _
> *good old garage kenpo is tough to beat
> Sean *



So is basement and back yard!
Good to see you actively posting again sir.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Gotkenpo?

thanks coolkempo  you beat me to it.


----------



## CoolKempoDude

> _Originally posted by Gotkenpo? _
> *thanks coolkempo  you beat me to it. *


no problem


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

IKCA here.

Chicago Green Dragon
:asian:


----------



## Doc

Please correct the spelling of Fred's name in the poll.


----------



## c2kenpo

American Kenpo at Mitchell's Martial Arts.


----------



## psi_radar

American Kenpo at Mike Browne's school in Boulder. Mr. B likes to throw in some Judo, Jujitsu, Indonesian arts and other nasty stuff as fruit on the cereal. Fun!


----------



## tekkeh

with Larry Tatum.. just got my yellow tonight


----------



## Michael Billings

Hopefully this is just the first step in your personal Journey into Kenpo.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## tekkeh

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Hopefully this is just the first step in your personal Journey into Kenpo.
> 
> Oss,
> -Michael *



It sure is.. i'm loving every minute of it! i took a 8 year hiatus as i was in TKD before due to knee injury, however since Larry's studio is about a block away from my work, its all too convenient


----------



## KempoShaun

Tenchi Bujutsu, it's a Shaolin Kempo/Wado-Kai/Jujitsu/Kung Fu blend


----------



## SThiess

Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate in his Pasadena Studio. Instructor Mr. William Kongaika


----------



## Rob Broad

EPAK for me as my primary and anything else I can learn as well.


----------



## Andrew Evans

We study Chinese Kempo Karate from Professor Walter Godin's lineage. Godin studied under Sijo Adriano Emperado as well as Professor William Chow. Godin was promoted to 10th degree by Chow in 1973 and at the time of his death in 2001, Godin had the only Kajukenbo-based school in the tough Palamas Settlement in Hawaii.
Respectfully,


----------



## Shiatsu

Kajukembo, I am under the Sigung Peralta lineage.:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade

I am currently studying Okinawan Kenpo.
I have studied Kajukenbo and American Kenpo.

American is by far my most favorite.

----------------------------------------------------------
    If you believe in yourself have dedication and pride and never quit you will be a winner.
    The price of victory is high but so are the rewards.

  Paul William Bryant

%think%


----------



## parkerkarate

I study Mr. Ed Parker's Kenpo, study under Mr. Joe Palanzo.


----------



## Rick Wade

Originally started training in American Kenpo while I was on the Mainland after moving to Hawaii, Istarted with Okinawa Kenpo.  

    However there is a small AMerican Kenpo Contingent on Oahu so we work out and when someone EPAK instructor comes to town on vacation or business we try to contact them and get a workout or two in.  

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## ellaminnowpea

Shaolin Kempo but, not The Villari System..USSD in Southern California...I understand they're quite similar, though


----------



## 8253

how do you tell which type of kenpo, if you were never told a specific type?


----------



## sierra don

Mr. Ed Parker's American Kenpo and I study under Mr. Howard Silva.

sd


----------



## Michael Billings

Tell Mr. Silva that Michael Billings says hello.  You are either extremely lucky to have him as a teacher ... or related to him?  

-MB


----------



## sierra don

Hello Mr. Billings,

I will pass on your "Hello" to Mr. Silva.

Yes, Me and the rest of our group are extreamly lucky to have Mr. Silva as our instructor. He started teaching about March of last year (2003), I myself did not get involved with Kenpo until June 2003.

At this time we only have class once a week on Sarturday but starting next month it looks like we are going to have a mid-week class too.

Mr. Silva's daughter and mine both go to the same dance studio, actually Mr Silva and I were both taking a dance class with our daughters for a big 2 night community show that the studio puts on every year.
He invited me to stop by the Dojo and check his class out, since then I have not missed a lesson with him.......A Great Teacher, A Great Guy and well respected.

Regards,
sd


----------



## Rick Wade

> _Originally posted by 8253 _
> *how do you tell which type of kenpo, if you were never told a specific type? *



Ask your Sensei or your Instructor what is his lineage and also ask him.

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## Eyedoc

Way outnumbered here, but Okinawan Kenpo under Micheal Bell (who studied under Sensei Bunch in Hawaii, I believe).


----------



## Rick Wade

Sensei Bunch also studied under Mast Odo.  If you would like to find out more about Master Odo go to my webpage and click on the 
Master ODO  unnder the Masters, 
Okinawa Kenpo under Kenpo Groups
Darma Ryu Kenpo under Kenpo Schools


If there is anything I can do to help let me know


Rick


----------



## kroh

I originally studied Shorinji Kempo for 12 years.   I now study a system called Shinko Ryu which is a derivitive art based on Okinawan and Japanese kempo that has been transformed into a modern composite martial art.   WE still practice with traditional elements however we show our exponents how to transition from tradition to inovation.  Even though the system has archaic roots... it can be applied to modern situations effectively...

But then again...any time you are not using any type of modern weapons or armor...your are fighting archaicly... :jedi1: 

Thanx for the minute...
WalT


----------



## Eyedoc

Thanks for the info, I'll do a little reading up on your art.  Always good to be well rounded :boing2:


----------



## rschoon

Ed Parker's under Mr. Hirst and Mr. Sepulveda.


----------



## Gary Crawford

Mora Bros. Kenpo(both certified by Al Tracy)


----------



## XkempoX

Shaolin Kempo, independent school from Cerio/Villari lineage.


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

1-Dan Villari's Shaolin Kenpo 9 years and still going. CANADA ROCKS!


----------



## marshallbd

Han_Tsu_Ki said:
			
		

> 1-Dan Villari's Shaolin Kenpo 9 years and still going. CANADA ROCKS!


Have you seen Mr Villari's DVD's. If so is the material the same as taught in his schools or modified? Obviously you like the material in the schools or you wouldn't have continued to the level you are at.  Your opinion would be apreciated. :asian:


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

marshallbd said:
			
		

> Have you seen Mr Villari's DVD's. If so is the material the same as taught in his schools or modified? Obviously you like the material in the schools or you wouldn't have continued to the level you are at.  Your opinion would be apreciated. :asian:


 I have never watched the DVD's myself but I have studied the materal on them. My instructor spent about 2 weeks covering the materal after he watched them. There's some pretty good stuff in there and I would recommend them. I'm going to buy them myself but I'm a little 'under-funded' at the moment.


----------



## marshallbd

Han_Tsu_Ki said:
			
		

> I have never watched the DVD's myself but I have studied the materal on them. My instructor spent about 2 weeks covering the materal after he watched them. There's some pretty good stuff in there and I would recommend them. I'm going to buy them myself but I'm a little 'under-funded' at the moment.


When you get them post a review here on Martial Talk so we can see what they are all about! :asian:


----------



## marshallbd

marshallbd said:
			
		

> When you get them post a review here on Martial Talk so we can see what they are all about! :asian:


I guess I should clarify for you....I have these DVD's on loan from a friend who bought them and the production is very nice as far as showing you what they want you to learn.  I am a beginner though and am not sure whether what I am watching is worth-while or not. So I am looking for a more informed opinion...  I have to return them to my friend soon.... :asian:


----------



## Han_Tsu_Ki

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I guess I should clarify for you....I have these DVD's on loan from a friend who bought them and the production is very nice as far as showing you what they want you to learn.  I am a beginner though and am not sure whether what I am watching is worth-while or not. So I am looking for a more informed opinion...  I have to return them to my friend soon.... :asian:



Based on my level of training and experence I would vouch for the quality of material on the DVD's. I would recommend them to all those that with to further their training. However I would not recommend them to someone without prior training in some form of martial arts. hope my opinion helps you out


----------



## marshallbd

Han_Tsu_Ki said:
			
		

> Based on my level of training and experence I would vouch for the quality of material on the DVD's. I would recommend them to all those that with to further their training. However I would not recommend them to someone without prior training in some form of martial arts. hope my opinion helps you out


It does and thanks!


----------



## Touch Of Death

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> American Kenpo at Mitchell's Martial Arts.


As in Action Kenpo Mitchel's?


----------



## white eagle

I study in the Villari Shaolin Kempo System in Wisconsin


----------



## jay72

Shaolin kempo independant school Cerio/Villari styles


----------



## Ronin Moose

American Kenpo (with an occasional Tracy technique thrown in)


----------



## guito

american kenpo .   LARRY TATUM KENPO KARATE ASSOCIATION   IN    PUERTO RICO.:uhyeah:


----------



## kempojack

Shaolin kempo (Villari)


----------



## Mekugi

Tenshin Koryu Kempo - Owari branch, Nagoya, Japan.


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT

of the few who will admit it.

shaolin chuan fa (united studios of self defense) under professor charles mattera


----------



## Mark Weiser

I study American Kenpo under Lamkin and I also study Jun Bao Wu Shu under James Ibaro the very first blackbelt under SGM Parker. 

Sincerely,
Mark Weiser


----------



## Doc

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I study American Kenpo under Lamkin and I also study Jun Bao Wu Shu under James Ibaro the very first blackbelt under SGM Parker.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Weiser



Sorry sir Mr. Ibao was Ed Parkers second black belt not first, and received it in less than a year of training, (9 months) before moving on to other study. Mr. Parker's undisputed 1st black belt, according to Ed Parker, was Mr. Charles Beeder, now deceased of Utah.

By the way, his name is IBRAO not Ibaro.


----------



## Bill Lear

Doc said:
			
		

> Sorry sir Mr. Ibao was Ed Parkers second black belt not first, and received it in less than a year of training, (9 months) before moving on to other study. Mr. Parker's undisputed 1st black belt, according to Ed Parker, was Mr. Charles Beeder, now deceased of Utah.
> 
> By the way, his name is IBRAO not Ibaro.



Why does James Ibrao call himself Ed Parker's first Black Belt? Is there some kind of misunderstanding here or is it intentional misinformation on Mr. Ibrao's part? Here it is on his website: KenpoKarate.com (Sentence three under "Hard Hitting Kenpo").



Hard Hitting Kenpo​
Now for all of you out there who have illusions about some magical climb to Black Belt; let me explain a few things. When I started, there were only three belts, White, Brown and Black. It is true that I was the first man to achieve Black Belt under Ed Parker and it is true that I achieved this goal in only nine months. However, these things were not as important as the fact that not only was I determined to achieve these goals, I was driven to see that belt knotted around my waist. Back then, study was much more intensive and the judging of any artist was on the basics; ability, quality, coordination, speed and power of your techniques. In those days the only way to test your abilities was to really hit! While not very practical and in retrospect not very prudent, it did develop something in us that our current counterparts will never know.


:idunno:


----------



## Doc

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Why does James Ibrao call himself Ed Parker's first Black Belt? Is there some kind of misunderstanding here or is it intentional misinformation on Mr. Ibrao's part? Here it is on his website: KenpoKarate.com (Sentence three under "Hard Hitting Kenpo").
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Hitting Kenpo​
> Now for all of you out there who have illusions about some magical climb to Black Belt; let me explain a few things. When I started, there were only three belts, White, Brown and Black. It is true that I was the first man to achieve Black Belt under Ed Parker and it is true that I achieved this goal in only nine months. However, these things were not as important as the fact that not only was I determined to achieve these goals, I was driven to see that belt knotted around my waist. Back then, study was much more intensive and the judging of any artist was on the basics; ability, quality, coordination, speed and power of your techniques. In those days the only way to test your abilities was to really hit! While not very practical and in retrospect not very prudent, it did develop something in us that our current counterparts will never know.
> 
> 
> :idunno:



A good question for sure. Perhaps someone will ask him and get a answer. He is the first in Pasadena. Maybe that is what he meant, but of course I really don't know. With the exception of Ibrao statements, this fact is not really in dispute.


----------



## Bill Lear

Here's another page written by Will Tracy: Click Here.

*Ed Parker's First Shodan*

by: 
Will Tracy​

There are some who say that Charles Beeder was Ed Parker's first black belt. There is no doubt that Charles Beeder was Ed's first brown belt, and that Ed may have owed his very existence as a martial arts master in no small part to the support that Charles Beeder gave him. Beeder was one of Ed's first students when Ed began teaching at Brigham Young University in 1951. Ed, however, was a Shodan at the time, and despite what others may claim, a Shodan had no authority to promote another Shodan. Additionally, there has never been a certificate come to light that shows the Ed promoted Beeder to anything other than Ikkyu (first degree brown belt) while he was at BYU. To claim otherwise would be to state that Ed Parker was dishonest. He was not. I began training with Ed Parker in 1957, and knew him to be a completely honorable man at the time - and I don't believe he was anything but honorable before I met him. Nor do I believe he would have betrayed the honor of his belt rank by promoting someone he had no authority to promote. 
Ed was promoted to Sandan (third degree black belt) after he opened his studio in Pasadena in 1956, and about the same time, he formed the Kenpo Karate Association of America. During this period, Ed always referred to Charles Beeder and the others at BYU as his Utah brown belts. 
When James Ibrao was promoted to black belt, Ed made it clear that this was his first black belt. 
The best information available is that Ed Parker officially promoted Charles Beeder and some of his other former BYU students to black belt after the IKKA was formed in 1963 - and presented them with their certificates when they were printed in 1964. It can rightfully be said that Charles Beeder was the first one Ed trained for black belt, but the honor of Ed's first black belt goes to James Ibrao. 

WAS JAMES IBRAO ED PARKER'S FIRST PASADENA BLACK BELT?

This site has tried to avoid the dissention that has racked American Kenpo. I have tried to remain out of the controversy that has sprung up around my brother, Al Tracy. I have no association with him, and do not even talk to him. I certainly am not one of his supporters. I am, however, a firm supporter of Sifu Ibrao; and of late some of Ed Parker's later black belts (those promoted after those listed on this site) have claimed that Rich Montgomery, and not James Ibrao, was Ed's first black belt in Pasadena. One has gone so far as to state that both James Ibrao and Rich Montgomery were only white belts when he began training in February 1959. And his supporters even go so far as to present a group photograph taken in 1960 (a portion of which is below) which shows Rich Montgomery and James Ibrao seated; and because their black belts are not visible, they present this as proof they were only white belts at the time. 







The reader can judge whether this proves anything; the dark area on the left of Rich Montgomery's gi where a belt would be, and the two dark areas on either side of Sifu Ibrao's waist only show that the area is dark. There is no way of telling if this is even a belt, let alone a black, brown, or white belt. The person kneeling between Sifu Ibrao and Rich Montgomery was a brown belt at the time, but his belt does not show either. The person seated to the far right (facing the photo) is my brother, Jim Tracy, and while only three brown tips are showing on his belt, he actually had four tips at the time. (Ed Parker did not introduce the 4 brown tips in his belt system until June 1960.) Both Rich Montgomery and Sifu Ibrao were Jim Tracy's instructors. That leads to the logical conclusion, that if Rich and Sifu were only white belts when this picture was taken, then Jim Tracy outranked his own instructors. 
This, of course, is absurd. The following pictures were taken in 1957 at Ed Parker's original studio. This studio was a store front on Walnut Street with a garage entrance on the side street. The studio was closed in 1958 when Ed Parker the studio across across the street and down a few block near where he would was building his new studio which he opened not long after that. The new studio had entirely different lighting fixtures, walls, etc. 






The photograph clearly shows James Ibrao with a dark belt, kicking Ed Parker. At this time there were only white, brown and black belts in Ed Parker's system. Color belts were not added until after 1964. It is not important whether Sifu Ibrao is wearing a brown or black belt in these photographs. What is obvious is that he is not wearing a white belt in any of the photographs. 






This photograph was taken in early 1957, when James Ibrao was a brown belt. 

Now it should be obvious to any reasonable person that if the old studio was closed in 1958, any photographs taken there had to have been taken prior to its closing. (This may seem oversimplified, but it is beyond the comprehension of those who claim Sifu Ibrao was a white belt in 1960.) And it is also obvious that a photograph taken prior to 1958, is older than one taken in 1960; and it should also be obvious that if Sifu Ibrao was a brown belt in the old studio, then he was certainly not a white belt in 1960. 






This group photograph, taken in 1957 shows James Ibrao (Ed Parker's right side) and Ben Otake (Ed Parker's left side) as brown belts. (Ben Otake left Ed Parker to train with Oshima before Ed opened his new school.) Rich Montgomery is kneeling on the left (Ed Parker's right) and is wearing a white belt. And for the record, Sifu Ibrao was promoted to black belt not long after this photo was taken.


----------



## Mekugi

Bill,

Great info and very well sourced, cited and thought out!


While I was reading this, I kept thinking "Didn't Mr. Parker date, sign and seal his certificates??"


----------



## Doc

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Here's another page written by Will Tracy: Click Here.
> 
> *Ed Parker's First Shodan*
> 
> by:
> Will Tracy​
> 
> ... Beeder was one of Ed's first students when Ed began teaching at Brigham Young University in 1951. Ed, however, was a Shodan at the time, and despite what others may claim, a Shodan had no authority to promote another Shodan...



Although I am familiar with the rants of Al & Jim, and even Will they are the exceptions. According to Parker; Charles Beeder was promoted by him to black after he returned to school in Utah from military service to finish his education, and well before he even moved to Pasadena. 

Al always "anoits" and endorses those with whom he has some relationship with. Ibrao is one of them, and their are others he promotes in American kenpo as well. Who said a black can't promote another to black? Who made that rule, and who said Parker would have follwed anyones rules but his own like he did most of his life. Al and the gang have gone through extraordinary lengths to revise history with respect to Ed Parker and have lost credibility many years ago with anything they have to say.

All things being said however, it is really unimportant other than the status that should be bestowed on the deceased. For the record when Mr. Beeder passed, Black belt Magazine also in his obit stated the same. "Ed Parker's 1st Black Belt passes away." Ed Parker told me the same, (for whatever that is worth).


----------



## Bill Lear

Doc said:
			
		

> Although I am familiar with the rants of Al & Jim, and even Will they are the exceptions. According to Parker; Charles Beeder was promoted by him to black after he returned to school in Utah from military service to finish his education, and well before he even moved to Pasadena.
> 
> Al always "anoits" and endorses those with whom he has some relationship with. Ibrao is one of them, and their are others he promotes in American kenpo as well. Who said a black can't promote another to black? Who made that rule, and who said Parker would have follwed anyones rules but his own like he did most of his life. Al and the gang have gone through extraordinary lengths to revise history with respect to Ed Parker and have lost credibility many years ago with anything they have to say.
> 
> All things being said however, it is really unimportant other than the status that should be bestowed on the deceased. For the record when Mr. Beeder passed, Black belt Magazine also in his obit stated the same. "Ed Parker's 1st Black Belt passes away." Ed Parker told me the same, (for whatever that is worth).



According to everyone that I've asked so far (and that's a long list of people) Charles Beeder was, infact, Ed Parker's first black belt. I'm inclined to accept their word as the truth. After examining the statements that people have made I'm left wondering who would profit more from being known as Ed Parker's first black belt (a dead guy, or someone who is still in the business)?

Although Kenpo is one of the best Martial Art Systems in the world, our credibility becomes damaged when we flavor the truth for personal gain. Sometimes I wish we had a little more clairity and not as much color in the telling of our history. 

Thank you for your input on this.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Ed Parker's American Kenpo  - under Mr. Billings.

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Jdubya

Hi all. I'm new to this group. I have been studying Ralph Castro's Shaolin Kenpo for almost 7 years now.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Chinese Kenpo.
Studied under Jay T. Will in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## TerryC

In the years I actively recieved instruction (1976 - 1985) it was under Master Rafael Reston in what he calls Manchurian Kempo. He learned it while  stationed in Okinawa for a couple of years in the mid 1940's as member of the Filipino contingent of the US Army. He went back in the late 40's working as a civilian for several years, continuing his studies. The name of his teacher escapes me now, and all my papers with his info are in my bank box, but his teacher there was a Manchurian born Okinawan citizen. This teacher had a contract to teach basic self defense to the Army guys and also had a dojo off the base.

Anyway, Master Reston also taught me Balintawak Arnis, which I haven't really kept up with over the years, and what he called "combat judo".

Just writing this post makes me long for the good old days getting instruction from Master Reston in the Philippines!


----------



## iTsDaNNy

EPAK.. Parker/ Planas lineage


----------



## Goldendragon7

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> According to everyone that I've asked so far (and that's a long list of people) Charles Beeder was, infact, Ed Parker's first black belt. I'm inclined to accept their word as the truth. After examining the statements that people have made I'm left wondering who would profit more from being known as Ed Parker's first black belt (a dead guy, or someone who is still in the business)?


 Worth looking at.......


----------



## Zoran

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Why does James Ibrao call himself Ed Parker's first Black Belt? Is there some kind of misunderstanding here or is it intentional misinformation on Mr. Ibrao's part? Here it is on his website: KenpoKarate.com (Sentence three under "Hard Hitting Kenpo").


 Hey Billy,

 This is an odd one. I asked John McSweeney about this as he was there from 1959-1962. He said Ibrao was his first black belt and that is what they were always told back then by Ed Parker. It seems every one that was there before 1960 says the same. Later the story changes and Parker told many that Beeder was the first, mostly to the guys after 1965 or so. So I would not say the Ibrao is giving misinformation. I truly believe this is what he was told.

 To me this suggests that his status had changed somehow later.


----------



## nahkohewalker

Epak under Mr. Lee Wedlake


----------



## kempo108

Shaolin Kempo - under Thomas Ingargiola in NY


----------



## ppko

Ryukyu Kempo


----------



## 5 hand swords

Zoran said:
			
		

> Hey Billy,
> 
> This is an odd one. I asked John McSweeney about this as he was there from 1959-1962. He said Ibrao was his first black belt and that is what they were always told back then by Ed Parker. It seems every one that was there before 1960 says the same. Later the story changes and Parker told many that Beeder was the first, mostly to the guys after 1965 or so. So I would not say the Ibrao is giving misinformation. I truly believe this is what he was told.
> 
> To me this suggests that his status had changed somehow later.


Well I learned from one of Ed's first black belts .


----------



## Zoran

5 hand swords said:
			
		

> Well I learned from one of Ed's first black belts .


 Sorry 5 swords, not sure what you mean here. 

 Learned what? That Ibrao was or wasn't?

 From who?


----------



## 5 hand swords

Zoran said:
			
		

> Sorry 5 swords, not sure what you mean here.
> 
> Learned what? That Ibrao was or wasn't?
> 
> From who?


That Ibrao was or wasn't?
I have no input here as this was far far above me .

just smileing


----------



## kensen83

studied under master david boise of the villari style of shaolin kempo for 12 years, in upstate new york, now i have moved to albany and have been dabling in many other forms of martial arts every sence then including, muay thai, kendo , and jeet kung do.


----------



## scfgabe

I am just beginning to study American Kenpo under Paul Mill's AKKI trainers.


----------



## uglydawg

epak at the Hillboro American Family Karate studio


----------



## Simon Curran

I really don't remember whether I have already responded or not, but EPAK for me anyway...


----------



## Colin_Linz

I do Shorinji Kempo.


----------



## shane23ss

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Try TKD or TSD.:asian:


Might be a theme. What do you think J?


----------



## young_braveheart

Chow/Chun System.


----------



## Sam

Tracy Kenpo


----------



## asangria

Tai Kenpo, Cypress - CA


----------



## Seabrook

Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate System.


----------



## Kenpoist

Kenpo Taijutsu = Parker Kenpo w/ some TRA-CO - also added some Kuk Sool Won (Joint Locks) - Judo throws and after Black will be taught some Budo Taijutsu (Ninpo).


----------



## LexTalinis

_Kara-Ho, but I have studied under IKCA for 5 years as well._


----------



## masherdong

Ooss


----------



## OrangeLeopard

Shaolin Kempo at kempo Academy of Martial Arts


----------



## kempo-vjj

Okinawan kempo mixed with a little Cerio. Most the techs are nothing similiar to the American kenpo and Tracy wording. Individual things of course apply but not full technique applications.


----------



## eyebeams

Ryukai Kenpo. I was told it was Okinawan but I have no idea. Karate katas but  softer execution, more conceptual. I study Taiji/Xingyi/Mizong now but I want to keep what I learned fresh, since I put 7-8 years into it.


----------



## Zoran

eyebeams said:
			
		

> Ryukai Kenpo. I was told it was Okinawan but I have no idea. Karate katas but softer execution, more conceptual.


 That's a new one for me. Unless you mean Ryukyu Kenpo, which refers to the Ryukyu islands of Okinawa/Japan.


----------



## eyebeams

Zoran said:
			
		

> That's a new one for me. Unless you mean Ryukyu Kenpo, which refers to the Ryukyu islands of Okinawa/Japan.


 See my long post about the circumstances surrounding my training. It's Ryukai in the old handouts I have.


----------



## Kenpobuff

At the risk of being "touched" by Touch 'O' Death I will admit to being a student of the Mitchells where Professor Jerald Mitchell has been in the Spokane area (various locations) for a number of years.  And if patient enough his doors have always been open if you wish to study with a good practioner.

T'o'D, my kids and I loved last year's IEMAT and I hope I can free that weekend up again this year.


----------



## Kenpobuff

By the way the Mitchell's system is American Kenpo.


----------



## lonekimono10

i started with tracys in 1965,and later went over to parker kenpo,
  now i  teach ACKKS.


----------



## kenpo0324

Tracy's Kenpo


----------



## kenpochad

Chinese Kenpo  its traco or akka where i live live if you american kenpo 
every one thinks of Master Parkers kenpo


----------



## BlackIce

The Style I Practice /Teach is called Wu Chi Chuan Kenpo ( Law of The Martial Fist). It is my own personal expression of Kenpo. It is a Hybrid of Parker's American Kenpo ( as a Base the 32 technique system), Steve (Sanders) Muhammad's B.K.F. Kenpo, Shotokan, Jui jitsu, Escrima, Kung Fu ( Chuan Fa), and U.S. ARMY CQC Combat Techniques.  Our system closely resembles KaJuKenBo, but we come from Parker Lineage.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry

Kempo from the Kajukenfu lineage of Prof Laranang.


----------



## POPS

Parkers Kenpo....Sean kelley in Palm Beach County, FL


----------



## Gin-Gin

POPS said:
			
		

> Parkers Kenpo....Sean kelley in Palm Beach County, FL


Hi Pops, & Welcome to Martial Talk! :wavey:  I heard that Mr. Kelley lost his home due to Hurricane Wilma.  Could you give us an update as to how he's doing? 

Thanks,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23

I do Shaolin Kempo(Villari) at USSD:idunno: *(no other Kenpo Schools in area)*

But I always wondered, would it be fair to just say that I did. "Kenpo Karate"? I mean, all or Kajukenbo's branch off's(with some exceptions) use the same technique's, kata's, pinan's, ect, so really aren't Kajukenbo, Kara Zenpo Goshin Jitsu, Cerio Kenpo, and Villari SKK essentially the same thing?

P.S. USSD sucks and Mattera is a *Sellout*


----------



## John Bishop

PG_ShaolinKempoKarate23 said:
			
		

> I do Shaolin Kempo(Villari) at USSD:idunno: *(no other Kenpo Schools in area)*
> 
> But I always wondered, would it be fair to just say that I did. "Kenpo Karate"? I mean, all or Kajukenbo's branch off's(with some exceptions) use the same technique's, kata's, pinan's, ect, so really aren't Kajukenbo, Kara Zenpo Goshin Jitsu, Cerio Kenpo, and Villari SKK essentially the same thing?
> 
> P.S. USSD sucks and Mattera is a *Sellout*


 
Nope.  I've seen all the Shaolin Kempo techniques from white to 1st degree black.  And the system actually has very few Kajukenbo techniques.  The "Pinans" they do are the Okinawan Pinans, not the Kajukenbo Pinans (renamed Palama Sets in 1993).  And their other katas have no resemblance to our Palama Sets.  
If you know the true history of Shaolin Kempo, you'll understand that it had very little influence from Kajukenbo.


----------



## POPS

Actually, I'm just getting back into the game after 7 yrs away from his studio.  I literally began last week.  I believe everythings fine with him...we're all looking forward to the Florida Kenpo Camp.  Instructors will be Trejo, Pick, Labounty, Fowler, Schulte and Hebler and Tatum as special guests.


----------



## jdinca

I train in modern Bok Fu Do which has its roots in the Tracy system. The systems founder, Richard Lee, received his 10th degree BB from Al Tracy. Although there are techniques with the same name and same general movement, a larg portion of the system has been modified and at the brown belt level it is for the most part, completely different. It's been around since '67.


----------



## hongkongfooey

I have just recently started at a Parker/ Planas lineage school in Baltimore. I am just getting back into the game after a long absence. It's great to be back! Seems to be a world of difference, in a very positive light, in the way things are taught at my new studio compared to my old school. The biggest differences are contact is encouraged, basics are drilled heavily, and the techniques are explained in detail so a student is able to understand the reason why they are doing a particular technique a certain way. And to top it all off the guys running the class are top notch and all around good guys.

HKF


----------



## kenpotroop

EPAK thru Mitchell System Kenpo


----------



## kamishinkan

I train in Kamishin Ryu Kempo-jutsu.


----------



## stickarts

Started in Chinese kempo but now have been focusing more on American kenpo.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

started with a tracy offshoot, moved to epak, now studying original tracy along with kosho ryu.


----------



## Hand Sword

SKK, now EPAK


----------



## Lahebeth

I study Ryukyu kempo.  Our katas are Okinawan, but we've incorporated a few techniques in everything from jiu jitsu to aikido.


----------



## coldsteel87

I study Villari's Shaolin Kempo Karate. The art is mainly shaolin, but incoporates alot of kempo karate in its under blackbelt ranks.


----------



## ChrisWTK

I study White Tiger Kempo, it's part of the Mitose/Chow lineage. The founder of the specific style is Professor Richard Fescina.


----------



## N.H.KENPO

Sullivan's American Kempo.


----------



## kenpo_disciple

N.H.KENPO said:
			
		

> Sullivan's American Kempo.


 


where is Sullivan's? i am at Mike Hogans American Kenpo in Hudson


----------



## HKphooey

kenpo_disciple said:
			
		

> where is Sullivan's? i am at Mike Hogans American Kenpo in Hudson


 
There are a few locations. http://www.usakarateri.com/


----------



## N.H.KENPO

I go to the one in Littleton,N.H. SHIHAN LARRY SULLIVAN teaches there, along with sensei Joe Champange


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Started with Villari's Shaolin Kempo.  My instructor started adding Ed Parker's American Kenpo about 10 years ago.  He only added a handful of techniques, so I have been working on my own to finish the system.


----------



## monkey

Nice idea for roll call.Maybe some time-some were all can join as 1 & just demo for the art-All day long.


----------



## KenpoSterre

I am in Aaction American Kenpo Karate Mitchell System.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Shaolin Kempo Karate.

B


----------



## Josh Oakley

Shaolin Kempo (USSD), combined with Kung Fu San Soo (inactive at the moment) and the knowledge of fighting one can only gain as a fat kid in a bad neighborhood.


----------



## FinalCrowing

I learn Ralph Castro's Shaolin Kenpo under the instruction of his daughter, Senior Master Professor May Castro-Manner, and her husband, Professor Wil Manner.


----------



## John Brewer

I'm learning EPAK under Bob Mitchell. We are also blessed to have Mr. Gary Caswell also. I believe he has a Perry/Neff lineage. Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Inverse Falcon

I've studied Castro's style of Shaolin Kenpo (http://www.shaolinkenpo.com/) under Professor Lloyd Craft, one of Rick Alemany's students.


----------



## Arizona Angel

EPAK with SL-4


----------



## gardawamtu

American Kenpo (Wedlake line)
I also study Tai Chi.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Shaolin Kempo Karate from Villari offshoot USSD.


----------



## 14 Kempo

I'm another one with a Fred Villari offshoot ... USSD


----------



## kenpotroop

EPAK with Jim and Jerald Mitchell


----------



## karlijim

Hi everyone,
This is my first post. i have been involved with the martial arts off and on since 1963. I am currently studying Ed Parker kenpo through the parker/planas lineage. My instructor is Josh Ryer of Pittsburgh. Of all the many good instructors i've had over the years, Josh is the best! We have a unique relationship as he is in pittsburgh and my crew of kenpoists and I live in western New York. so far it's been a terrific journey for all of us. We periodically commute back and forth for our material and communicate via the internet to fill in the blanks. Josh has a terrific website with video clips and soon, live classes. Check it out at UnitedParkersKenpo.com.
Big Jim


----------



## kosho

I train under Hanshi Bruce Juchnik  and Master John Evans.

So it is Kosho Ryu Kempo ( study of natural law) for me
Thanks,

 Kosho


----------



## kenpoconceptskim

EPAK.  My instructor is Mr. Tommy Chavies.


----------



## Amazon

Parker here - at Bryan Hawkins Kenpo in LA.


----------



## sealth

american kenpo under R.S Mitchell (AKKS)


----------



## gixxershane

parker kenpo here under Kim Deacon.. who is a student of Mrs. Cogliandro in Revere Ma..

fell in love with the system on the first class..


----------



## Sensei Shellie

Villari Shaolin Kempo


----------



## kidswarrior

karlijim said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post. i have been involved with the martial arts off and on since 1963. I am currently studying Ed Parker kenpo through the parker/planas lineage. My instructor is Josh Ryer of Pittsburgh. Of all the many good instructors i've had over the years, Josh is the best! We have a unique relationship as he is in pittsburgh and my crew of kenpoists and I live in western New York. so far it's been a terrific journey for all of us. We periodically commute back and forth for our material and communicate via the internet to fill in the blanks. Josh has a terrific website with video clips and soon, live classes. Check it out at UnitedParkersKenpo.com.
> Big Jim


 
Welcome to Martial Talk, Big Jim! Very creative way to keep your training going. :ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior

By the way, I didn't understand my full lineage until I learned of Professor John Bishop's chart, via his homepage.


----------



## Jdokan

Started in Uechi-Ryu then moved over to USSD before it became Fred Villari's/Master's, etc....Cal Carozzi has been my instructor since 1973.


----------



## bill007

Started in an affiliate of Villari's under Master Roger Lavoie, then move with MSDC under Sensei Nathalie Paradis and Greg Young, then under Sensei Danny Masson and Patrick Brochu, then under Sifu Marlon A. Wilson. I'm now in Nick Cerio's Kenpo under Sensei Christian Rondeau who's under Grand Master Clermont Poulin.


----------



## Rich Owens

I train with the AKKI .


----------



## 14 Kempo

Had to repost ... I was with Fred Villari, then USSD, now I'm a free-lance. I believe I found a home, but not ready to post that as yet. I need time to evaluate.


----------



## Mr.NGMA

I trained originally under a Parker system, then it changed to the SKSK, and now with Mitose. I have been friends with their family for a long time.


----------



## Bay Area's Best

Mitose's Kosho-Ryu!


----------



## Mr.NGMA

Yes, Mitose's Kosho Ryu


----------



## curious1

Mitose Kosho-Ryu Kenpo

Ken Torres


----------



## Rickg

Universal Kempo Karate Schools for six years was promoted to Black Belt in 1999 by Senior Chief Instructor Stan Papas.   Currently training in Tai Chi Chuan FA a style of  Chuan FA under Sijo Emperado's Kajukenbo system.


----------



## graychuan

Villari's Shaolin Kempo Karate in Louisville , KY with Master Joan Richert since July of 1994.

~Cg~


----------



## LegLockGuy

I started studying Chinese Kenpo-Jujitsu. The instructor is under a John LaTourrette instructor.

Basically a system of combination techniques, fast hands, joint locks, throws/takedowns.

A unique thing about my instructor is that he also has alot of experience in Submission Wrestling, Judo, and Kickboxing.

He trains his students for self defense, but also trains us alot to compete in Kickboxing (FCR & Leg Kick), San Shou, and MMA.


----------



## Blindside

Rickg said:


> Universal Kempo Karate Schools for six years was promoted to Black Belt in 1999 by Senior Chief Instructor Stan Papas. Currently training in Tai Chi Chuan FA a style of Chuan FA under Sijo Emperado's Kajukenbo system.


 
Who are you training Tai Chi Chuan Fa from?  

About 11 years ago I (very briefly, like months) worked out at Sifu Ron Tapec's school down in Puyallup, WA.  I'm just curious, he was the only person I've known who ever taught that particular style.

thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Rickg

Do not check this site very often.  So sorry for the delay in response to your reply.   Yes I train with Professor Ron Tapec in Puyallup WA.  By the way his brother Josie Mel Segue is the founder of Tai Chi Chuan FA.  He lives and has his school in Sumner WA.  We are under GM Al Dela Cruze and the Chuan FA style of Kajukenbo system and its founder Sijo Adrianno Emperado.


----------



## kenpofighter

Epak!!!


----------



## KempoLCSD

Shao-Lin Kempo, Master Robert Pearlswig. I train under Master Colt Davis.


----------



## pad256

My instuctor has an open mind and I feel lucky to have such a diverse instructor. He stresses the importance of heritage and history, for all martial arts comes from some where.

Our linage can be traced back to Mitose, Chow/Chun, Emperado, Gascon, Pesare, Cerio, Vallari, Nohelty, Duncan, to my instructor Master Jesse Dwire

He encourges all his student to go to seminars within his organization as well as anything that might be of interest to that student outside of the org, so again I'm one of the lucky ones to have that kind of teacher, that is one who never stops learning.


----------



## jamz

Shaolin Kempo with Master Cheryl Roy.


----------



## jazzmasta25

American Kenpo


----------

